# Train Trestle over the Ocmulgee River



## kwayne (Apr 3, 2010)

Couple of shots of the train trestle just above highway 221 south of Uvalda, Ga.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a cool picture too!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice shots!  I like 'em!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 3, 2010)

Bridges make great photo subjects.  Nice job capturing this one.

Hoss


----------



## ratherbefishin (Apr 3, 2010)

Actually, that's on the Altamaha River just below the confluence of the Ocmulgee and Oconee.


----------



## quinn (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice shootin and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kwayne (Apr 4, 2010)

*Corrected*

Ratherbefishing,
You are correct, this is on the Altamaha River-not the Ocmulgee.  That's what happens when your fingers out run your brain.
Have a good day!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool shots, whatever river!!!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice - I've never been up on that part of any of those three rivers - but I'd sure like too.  Thanks for taking us there with the pix.


----------



## leo (Apr 4, 2010)

neat pics


----------

